# She'd be a perfect elf



## jimmyboy (Aug 2, 2003)

I noticed this morning, as I was loading a CD into the player, that Michelle Branch would make a great elf in a Middle-earth movie. Look at her picture, especially on the cover of "Spirit Room", then think about it...

I know that the LOTR movies are already filmed (and I also know that there's really no such thing as a completed movie...), but I think she has the right look to play an elf.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 2, 2003)

Hmm.... That is might just be crazy enough to work! Oh My Gosh! She does! HAhaha.a.a..... Great observation Jimmy boy!


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 2, 2003)

Keira Knightley would be a great Finduilas. But then she'd be great as anything.  Oh-how I love pathetic teenage crushes.


----------



## Turin (Aug 2, 2003)

Imagine what peoples reactions would be if there was a rock/pop singer in a LOTR movie. It would definately make it more popular  .


----------



## Gandalf_White (Aug 3, 2003)

Oh my gosh you are so right. I'd love to see Michelle in LOTR. Too bad. Too late. She'd be so much better than giant lips Liv.


----------



## Turin (Aug 3, 2003)

She's hot enough to be an elf ! I don't like Liv Taylor at all, I don't think she's hot.


----------



## Feanorian (Aug 9, 2003)

people people picture this: Nicole Kidman as Galadriel......perfection in my opinion.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 9, 2003)

Unperfection suits it best I think... She'd make a good Eowyn IMO though...


----------



## Feanorian (Aug 10, 2003)

BC we have discussed this....its not true. We all realize that Nicole Kidman is the best suited to be an Elf....and now you just need to stop it with your constant ramblings...........


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 11, 2003)

I agree with BC. I think Nicole Kidman is a bit overrated as an actress and way to curvy to be a lithe Elf.

I don't want to sound like a Francophiple, but whenever I conjured up a mental picture of Galadriel. I generally thought of a young Catherine DeNeuve. 

Sophie Marceau would also be a good choice for an Elf.
Or possiblly Gwyneth Paltrow.

but never never never never never never Denise Richards

RD


----------



## Sador (Aug 16, 2003)

I don't know too much about Elves, but Roseanne Barr would have made a great Cave Troll.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Aug 27, 2003)

Well... either Roseanne or Rosie O'Donnell. Both extremely scary and dangerous I think.

Rosie Cotton could be that short actress from Suddenly Susan, with bright red hair and the annoying voice. Cant think of her name... o well, Im sure someone knows what Im talking about!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Aug 29, 2003)

hehe just for fun I'd like to see Steve Irwin as an elf...or George Bush...


----------



## FREEDOM! (Sep 6, 2003)

I like Liv Tlyer! She is very attractive!
She makes a good elf.

But i would also like to see Kierstan Dunst as an elf.


----------



## Turin (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah she would, I don't like Liv Tyler, I see her too much and I'm tired of looking at her face.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 15, 2005)

I LOVE Michelle Branch, but I couldn't picture her as an Elf. I think she's not quite pale and ethereal enough. But maybe a half-Elf. I guess that mean's I'd have preferred her to Liv as well, but I don't think there was so much _wrong_ with Liv, just that she was forced to do some tasteless/sappy-soap-opera things, and clearly had no idea what her character was really about. Poor, poor, misguided Liv. AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!! I keep typing her name as "Live", my fingers have this utterly annoying auto-complete function that I can't turn off, lol.


----------



## Lomin... (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, I can't quite see Branch as a Tolkien-ish elf--she's pretty enough and her voice is great, she just seems to "everyday beautiful". I know, everyday beautiful doesn't really make sense, but I don't know how to decribe it.

But, I do think she'd make a good elf in some other seires. I don't know what, something a little lighter. She'd make a rather winning wood elf damsel, I think.

Jim


----------

